# GSA Problem



## cglrngr (5 Apr 2017)

Hey Guys,

i have 60x40x40  hightech tank. 30w dıy power led. Eheim ecco pro 300,inline difüser up aqua d 508 + eheim 350 skim. 

Tanks' age 1 mounth. and i have GSA problem.İts 6 hours light time without time out, and i selenoids for co2 start before 2 hours to open lights.  


i use EI method.


My fertilizer routine 

4 day npk DIY
3 day trace

1 time fertilizer doses
-
potassium: 23 PPM 

Nitrate: 21,5 ppm

Phospathe 26 PPM ( Right!) im too bored to GSA and i dosed too much

i used trace Nutrafin Plant Gro 

And im asking now !

*Where is my mistake?  
*
-im using too much co2. My fishes are dazed sometimes and i start to use air pumb for use too much co2  my indicatör green and yellow always.

-My light time too much? Maybe i dont know.

-İm dosing too much fertilizer 

Where is my mistake?


----------



## rusticdr (6 Apr 2017)

Can u post some better close up shots of the algae cos from that first pic it looks more like brown diatoms than GSA which will be nice green discrete spots. And second thing s that ur tank s just a month old.. has it completed cycling? 
New tanks need time to settle down and for the plants to establish. Until then u will be some form of algae especially brown diatoms. Just be patient. 
My advise will be to increase plant biomass a bit. Atleast during these initial months. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Apr 2017)

Perhaps to much ferts for such a small plant mass.


----------



## cglrngr (6 Apr 2017)

rusticdr said:


> Can u post some better close up shots of the algae cos from that first pic it looks more like brown diatoms than GSA which will be nice green discrete spots. And second thing s that ur tank s just a month old.. has it completed cycling?
> New tanks need time to settle down and for the plants to establish. Until then u will be some form of algae especially brown diatoms. Just be patient.
> My advise will be to increase plant biomass a bit. Atleast during these initial months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




i will take my Cannon from my friend and i will take photos. My telephone cant take too close :/ but i dont think its diatom  i saw green spots on my rocks and glass.


----------



## cglrngr (6 Apr 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Perhaps to much ferts for such a small plant mass.


Yea thats true but i will add more plants this week


----------



## rebel (6 Apr 2017)

I can't see any GSA. It looks to be a new tank. If it's diatoms, you don't need to worry too much. Just siphon out and add some Otos if possible.


----------



## cglrngr (6 Apr 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Perhaps to much ferts for such a small plant mass.


Yea thats true but i will add more plants this week


----------



## cglrngr (6 Apr 2017)

rebel said:


> I can't see any GSA. It looks to be a new tank. If it's diatoms, you don't need to worry too much. Just siphon out and add some Otos if possible.


i will take photo. i cleaned my tank yestarday and im waiting new ones


----------



## cglrngr (9 Apr 2017)

Hey again

i added some rotala types plant in my tank.But i think my GSA problem going on.

i understood my problems. i cant set my co2 level. İ open 2 hours before my lights. and my dropchecker is light green. its ok. But i think 1 hour later my dropchecker is yellow and my fishes dazed up lvl on water. i think plants  consumed less than co2 I added. And i set my lights level for consume co2 and i set my co2 level for adding much more
and i added Waterfall filter for some o2 for my fish and i uses air pump for my fisht but i dont know how can i set my co2 level.


----------



## st.john (11 Apr 2017)

i had/have the same problem - dropping ferts completely (the soil will have a load of neutrients in that will leach out over the next few months anyway) and lowering lighting did wonders. Coupled with algae eating critters seems to have it under control.


----------



## cglrngr (12 Apr 2017)

st.john said:


> i had/have the same problem - dropping ferts completely (the soil will have a load of neutrients in that will leach out over the next few months anyway) and lowering lighting did wonders. Coupled with algae eating critters seems to have it under control.



Thanks for your comment. İ want to buy algae eaters but in want to fix problem first. İ need to set my co2 or light or fertz. İ dont know. İm dazed


----------



## cglrngr (16 Apr 2017)

Hey all

i took photograpsh with my camera and algea's beating me

i try to set my co2 and i transfered my fishes another tank and i try to set my co2 only this week. i cant set my co2 with needle valve and i think i buy new one and
I am open to proposal about it

i drop to phosphate  15 ppm for a week and another fert. going same ppm and i try to set my co2 without my fish dazed.


----------



## sgdiscus (18 Apr 2017)

hi there,

May I suggest the following for your considerations:

1. Keep up with your usual water change routine. At least 50% once a week with EI regime.

2. Maintain your CO2 input.

3. Maintain your NPK dosage but hold off your micro dosage to just once a week. I find that excess iron not consumed by plants will cause GSA. Monitor the plant growth.

4. Remove one of your LED lights. Keep it to two. Wiped away the GSA from the glass surface and observe for a week. Take note of how fast the GSA come back. Does it come back immediately within 24hrs or after a few days? Take a picture of a cleaned surface and then another picture of the same spot a few days later.

5. Try not to change too many things at the same time. So that you can slowly eliminate the different factors that is causing GSA.

For my own tank, very small spots of GSA will always appear at the bottom of the sand where the sand meets the glass and also on the slower growing nanas that are directly under the lights. But my tank condition is different from yours. The point I am trying to make here is that GSA will be part and parcel in a planted tank for most of us hobbyists. It is just a matter of getting the right balance without the GSA overwhelming the tank in 1 or 2 days after a wipe down.


----------



## Kezzab (20 Apr 2017)

I'm probably a slob, but that amount of algae looks like a 'normal' tank to me. Just wipe it off when you do a water change. A bit of algae on the glass is just life i think...


----------



## rusticdr (21 Apr 2017)

Hi.. seen the pics and ur rocks do show amt green algae. Now what u have to understand is that though ur tank may have cycled by now it's still in its infancy. Give it time to settle down. Through this time u will encounter several types of algae. Mine.. I saw brown diatoms then cladophora then bba then string algae and then GSA. U have to understand that algae comes because there s an imbalance leading to dysfunctional photosynthesis. Now how much ever we can help u solving this riddle will be best done by u as u have seen the evolution of this tank.. now wat u cud do is this:
1. Make 50 % water change. If ur phosphates r still high do another change.
2. Now that ur water is reset.. reduce lighting intensity a bit and if needed the time too.. 6 to 7 hrs per day s decent enough. 
3. Don't do too much of any ferts.. toxicity though controversial definitely can be an issue.. 24 ppm phosphates can be toxic to plants and fishes. Dose seachem flourish and micros on alternate days. 
4. Increase plant mass. More stems and slow growers too. Healthy plants r an algae deterrent.
5. And finally have patience. Sometimes just daily removal of algae s all we can do. But as u do that daily along with the above steps ur tank will slowly stabilise and the algae will disappear or atleast cease to be a nuisance..

Just remember.. it's a ecosystem.. don't do too many radical changes. Anyway keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## cglrngr (2 Jun 2017)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------

